# Two Families Considering Sweet Sammy!



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Sammy has met with two different families and has won them both over!:w00t:

He responded really well to both families, also. Each family has a dog already so we have met-ups on neutral territory scheduled. I'm hoping the dogs help me out by giving me an even better feel for which family sweet Sammy is going to fit with... 

I'm actually worried because I think I'm going to have to choose which family will be the best one for Sammy and the weight of that responsibility is heavy! It will also be hard to tell one family that he is going with the other family. I know it is a good problem to have, so please pray for me that I make the right decisions for everyone involved.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm sure you will make the right decision for Sammy. How wonderful that he has so many people that want him, and what a great start you given Sammy to start his new life.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

That is great news, Miki! I know you will be able to select the right family for Sammy once he meets the two other dogs. Sammy will probably help you make the right decision.  It is really wonderful that he is already on his way to having a new family so soon! Thank you again for helping him, and making his life better.

You never know how the dog meet & greets will go; When we were looking to add a 2nd Maltese, we found one we wanted to adopt from a rescue, and when London & him met they did not get along well at all. London loved other dogs, but this was total chaos...something just wasn't right. So, we had to say our goodbyes (it was so hard, I still think about little Joey) but it just wasn't meant to be. We ended up getting a puppy (Preston) instead, it just worked out better for London that way.

Let us know how the meet & greets go!!!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Miki, I sent you a private PM on this subject. It is really very simple if both qualify equally, then the first applicant gets the dog. Hugs,Edie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Miki - what a great problem to have ....two families who want to give Sammy a forever home.:chili: I'm so thrilled. I know it's hard to choose but the meet up might help and also go with intuition; which one you totally, with no reservations, in your heart believe will give Sammy the very best home. Do you have to home visit? Is that when you do the meet up? Wishing you best of luck and you know that it's all the work you put into him makes him so darn irresistible. :wub::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Thanks for the PM, Edie. That clears things up!

We are doing our first meet-ups on neutral territory at our local PetSmart and will take it from there.


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

This is such good news. I'm so happy for you and Sammy. Best wishes and let us know what happens. 
How are you with all of this Miki? Do you think it's going to be hard on you and your family?
Thank you for taking care of Sammy.


----------

